# GMG Davy Crockett



## smokey broils (Nov 30, 2017)

I've been in the market for a smaller, cheaper pellet smoker. I was very interested in the Rec Tec mini because of its portability but they have now discontinued it. I have turned my attention to the GMG Davy Crockett. Everything about it is what I like....except i fear that it is too small. I love smoking full packer briskets and without that, well, it'd be a crying shame to own a smoker that can't smoke the King meat. So I'm wondering if anyone who owns a Davy has had experience smoking briskets (WITHOUT) separating the flat from the point. It amazes me how hard this has been to find this seemingly simple information. Thanks a lot. Stay smokey, my friends.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a friend that has one and he has done full packers, a few he has had to lop a bit off, or place a can under to arc the brisket up to fit. You have about 16" in length on the cooking grate.The last packer I bought for corned beef and pastrami making was right at 18". I could've crammed it in there.


----------



## ross77 (Nov 30, 2017)

I don’t have a GMG but my general rule is to buy bigger than you think. Within reason of course. It’s always nice to have more space. Like you I nearly bought the RecTec Mini but ended up buying the RT-680. I also use it as a grill and the extra space has definitely come in handy.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 30, 2017)

I think I read somewhere on here that they are improving the mini and it should be out early to mid '18.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Nov 30, 2017)

Dont overlook or underestimate the camp chef line. If you want i can direct you to a group of over 5000 that will share thier honest opinions on them


----------



## smokey broils (Nov 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have a friend that has one and he has done full packers, a few he has had to lop a bit off, or place a can under to arc the brisket up to fit. You have about 16" in length on the cooking grate.The last packer I bought for corned beef and pastrami making was right at 18". I could've crammed it in there.


Thank you very much! I appreciate it.


----------



## smokey broils (Nov 30, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I think I read somewhere on here that they are improving the mini and it should be out early to mid '18.


That is what I'm hoping. I tried asking Rec Tec myself but they won't give away any information other than "we've got some new products soon!" Haha


----------



## smokey broils (Nov 30, 2017)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> Dont overlook or underestimate the camp chef line. If you want i can direct you to a group of over 5000 that will share thier honest opinions on them


I almost bought a camp chef. I do love that ash cleanout patent they have.


----------

